# Αρχαιολογία της πόλης των Αθηνών



## Costas (Sep 10, 2010)

Στο Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών. Πολύ χρήσιμο και όμορφο· μόνο το βιντεάκι για τα νεοκλασικά, με τα κείμενα του Τσαρούχη, δυστυχώς παίζει ως τη μέση και μετά σταματάει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Εδώ, για την ακρίβεια, είναι το βιντεάκι, αλλά ο τόπος αξίζει όλος εξερεύνηση. 

(Το βιντεάκι κατεβαίνει στον υπολογιστή μου και σε λίγο θα έχω... ιδιωτική προβολή.)


----------

